# knitting for charity



## rumpuss (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of any charities here who need knitted items. 

Also I live in Villenueve de Algaidas (about 60K north of Malaga, past Antequera) does anyone know of any groups to learn Spanish and or craft meetings please


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Try contacting the local dogs and cats homes. I saw in the paper a while ago that the ones near here were looking for food and bedding... I am sure they would appreciate some knitted blankets now winter is cominng! You´ll find details of your nearest ones in your local English press!


----------



## rumpuss (Oct 23, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Try contacting the local dogs and cats homes. I saw in the paper a while ago that the ones near here were looking for food and bedding... I am sure they would appreciate some knitted blankets now winter is cominng! You´ll find details of your nearest ones in your local English press!


Thanks Steve - I'll do that but I had rather hoped to join a group for company so we could knit and natter at the same time all for a good cause, Pam


----------

